# floor white



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

My pigeon products arrived today and amongst it was my floor white, Ive lost count the amount of times ive painted my loft floors but with this them days are gone.

It not only dries up any moisture on the floor it keeps the birds feet clean and the loft floor looks as good as new.

Ive a 12ft by 8ft loft and all you need to use is less than a handful to cover this space.

Whenever ive painted the floors look good for a week or so and after that they look grubby imho this is the way to go and it is a very cheap product.

i was put off it before as the idea of extra dust in my loft didnt appeal but used sparingly and cleaning up any access after applying i,ll never use paint for the floors again.

im sure hundreds of you use this product already but if not give it a try.Jeff.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Is it a lime based product, like a white wash?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. It's actually ground chalk. Same as Belgium white. And it does work great. Dries any wet spots on the floor, and makes it smell clean. And the droppings scrape up easier when you have used it on your floors. Just sprinkle a small amount on the floor and sweep it around, then sweep it up with a dust pan.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Chalk is a form of limestone. 
I have used dolomitic limestone in my flights before. I like to put a layer down and then cover it with new sand.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I poked some holes in the bottom of a coffe container and shake it on like powdered sugar, cheap and effective product for sure


----------

